# Can/will the Bucks find 30 minutes a night for John Henson?



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I've been on the John Henson bandwagon for a while now and his rookie year per 36 numbers (16 pts 12 rbs 1.8 blks on 48%) have done nothing to dissuade me... 

With the Bucks moving Luc Richard Mbah Moute to Sacramento I've heard speculation (mostly from roux) that they may be clearing space in an attempt to (among other things) find someone other than Carlos Delfino to start at the 3.... my question is - isn't this the perfect opportunity to get John Henson the run he deserves?

Does a lineup of *Jennings/Mayo/Henson/Ilyasova/Sanders* work, with Ilyasova essentially playing the roll of the 3 on offense and defensive assignments between he and Henson going based off of match ups? Does the lack of a true SF hurt them more than the length of that lineup helps them?

I know we have some Bucks fans out there... what are your thoughts?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That would be an interesting lineup to see. I don't see their defense being effective at the 3 in this situation, but offensively it should work with Jennings/Mayo/Ersan spacing the floor. Regardless of the lineup they throw out there, I do want to see Henson starting this season and getting a chance to grow.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually love that line-up if the Bucks keep Jennings. If that line-up features Teague, instead, I don't like it anymore.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, with Teague becoming more of a possibility it will be interesting to see how it changes things lineup-wise. Delfino may make more sense in that situation at the 3.

Either way, I think you have to find 30 minutes a night for Henson... Pachulia's signing doesn't help that cause... there's still a glut in the frontcourt.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Sanders/Pachulia is a very nice center rotation. Sanders played 27 minutes a game last season. I think that increases to around 32 minutes this season. That leaves 16 for Pachulia.

The PF position is likely to be a mix of Ersan, Henson, and Udoh. I would like to see Henson get 30 minutes, but I would say he'll be closer to 20 this season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Ersan would have to be at SF in that lineup if you ask me.

The Bucks aren't going to be good either way, but I would imagine they brought Zaza in to start and let Henson play backup PF/C minutes for a year or two.


----------

